# Good Recruitment Agencies Abu Dhabi



## YorkshireLady (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi All,

My partner & I are moving to Abu Dhabi in the next few months with my partners job. 
We are planning a short trip in the middle of April to view areas to live etc. . .
(any recommendations of nice areas to live for a couple in their early 30's with no children would be extremely appreciated).

Also I'll be looking for work myself, could anyone recommend any good recruitment agencies I could contact please? I'm an Anaesthetic Techninican/Operating Department Practitioner by trade, however I'm open to new ideas and opportunities. We're planning a short trip week commencing 13th April, therefore would be available if any opportunities arouse. 

Any advice and tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Check out Cleveland Clinic. There's a thread on here about it too. I'm not sure but you may have to through some sort of licensing system to work here in your field.


----------



## YorkshireLady (Mar 22, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. I've been inquiring about Cleveland Clinic, so hopefully will hear something soon. Thanks again 😃


----------



## Dude McRocker (Mar 17, 2015)

You will have to probably go through a third party agency to get in at Cleveland Clinic. Too many people who are applying directly through their HR website are not even getting their resume/CVs looked at. I will be starting there in June and I had to go through an agency for North America after six months of doing it the "wrong way" through their website.


----------



## YorkshireLady (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, seems to be a very competitive process.


----------



## Rubydo (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi

There are lots of lovely areas within Abu Dhabi City and surrounding Islands to look at for living. It would depend what you are looking for Ie: apartment or villa and with or without facilities ect... Also where your husbands job is going to be based, would you like to be quite close by for example.

Areas to consider:
Al reem island, this is just over a short bridge from the city, lots of apartment blocks and shopping around too, it's a lovely area, they are still building lots of other attractions too- a marina and a shopping mall eventually 
In the city itself is quite busy and compact, mainly villas available, both standalone and small compounds.
Al bateen area has some beautiful apartments overlooking a waterway, this has restaurants and cafés too
Further out of the city are
Saadiyat island, both apartments and villas, and
Khalifa city A, this is a little further out but has lots of apartments and villas available.

All areas are easily accessed by bridges in and out of Abu Dhabi city.

As for jobs for yourself, I would personally have your CV up to date and have copies with you when you come and just pop onto the hospitals you are wanting to work and ask for any job opportunities and to leave your CV. Word of advice too re your CV, out here they like to have a picture on sot hey know who is applying- it's quite bad I know but put a nice like passport shot of yourself in the too right hand corner of it.

Hope this helps a little. If you need any more info don't hesitate to PM me or message back to this thread.

Good luck

Laura (p.s- also from Yorkshire)


----------

